# Casein before bed/school?



## HomeOfBacon (Aug 12, 2014)

So I've been thinking about buying casein protein, along with the usual whey, and taking it maybe a hour before bed every night. When school starts again, I was thinking of taking it with my breakfast to supplement me throughout the school day. And of course, take whey post-workout. Good idea or should I ditch it? Thoughts?


----------



## cotton2012 (Aug 12, 2014)

Whole foods is best, stay away from powdered protein as much as possible


----------



## TriniJuice (Aug 12, 2014)

I'd sub the casein for greek yogurt or 6-8oz of your choice cut of steak
But if casein is easier shoot 4it...


----------



## MANBEARPIG (Aug 12, 2014)

greek yogurt+ peanutbutter+cinnamon mixed up is pretty tasty. i eat that every night 2hrs before bed


----------



## coltmc4545 (Aug 12, 2014)

I eat 2 PB and banana sandwiches on whole wheat bread along with a tall glass of whole milk and 2 cups of Greek yogart before bed.


----------



## TriniJuice (Aug 12, 2014)

I could never get the PB + Banana on bread thing...the texture throws me off
Now eating all those items separate at once is a different story; Golden


----------



## JAXNY (Aug 12, 2014)

It all depends on what your goal is. 
First off,  if you are training hard,  there is absolutely nothing wrong with using protein powder, IN BETEEEN MEALS,  for added protein.  Never substitute a meal for a protein shake. But as long as you are eating all of your meals protein shakes can be very useful and beneficial. 
So when someone tells you to only eat food and stay away from protein shakes,  just blow that statement right off.  
If you are trying to stay lean or lean out then I would make you last meal About 2 hours before bed and a casein shake right at bed time. 
I would eat a big breakfast and avoid the shake in the morning. Like I said do not substitute a meal, "breakfast" for a shake. 
If you are trying to put some mass on and don't mind putting some weight around your mid section, sure go ahead and eat something as suggested above before you go to bed.


----------



## SuperBane (Aug 13, 2014)

casein = Cottage cheese for a simple substitute


----------



## Kembro (Aug 13, 2014)

SuperBane said:


> casein = Cottage cheese for a simple substitute



I find it tastier too. lol


----------



## T_smith (Aug 13, 2014)

Like JAXNY said, it really depends on what your goals are. Protein shakes are not as good as real food, but they are definitely useful when trying to keep cals low and protein high. Or even when bulking, using them in between meals. I will always suggest eating real food, and just using protein shakes as what they are. SUPPLEMENTS. For your situation, I would say just eat a normal breakfast. Something with casein protein in it (cottage cheese, Greek yogurt, etc). If you go a long time after breakfast before you can eat again, bring a shake or a snack with you to eat in the mean time before lunch.


----------

